# PLLs used by Feliks Zemdegs



## CriticalCubing (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey All,
Video on the plls used by Feliks and fingertricks for it!
The thumbnail and editing took a lot of time but I am happy with how it turned out 






PS: I forgot to include U perms with the bar in front, so I will make a seperate video for U perms


----------



## h2f (Nov 3, 2014)

{del]


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 3, 2014)

h2f said:


> {del]



Eh?


Anyway... Nice video! Gotta check out some of those


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 3, 2014)

In the Z-perm it says U when it should say U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 3, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> In the Z-perm it says U when it should say U'



Faz does M's with his left hand, but critical does them with his left. so he showed the Alg that Felik's uses, but the execution was for his. If he did them on his other hand it would be a bad example, as it would be much slower than normal.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Faz does M's with his *right* hand, but critical does them with his left. so he showed the Alg that Felik's uses, but the execution was for his. If he did them on his other hand it would be a bad example, as it would be much slower than normal.



FTFY?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Faz does M's with his left hand, but critical does them with his *right*. so he showed the Alg that Felik's uses, but the execution was for his. If he did them on his other hand it would be a bad example, as it would be much slower than normal.



Aah, Thanks for clearing that out!
I placed an annotation that you have to do Ms with left hand and Us with right hand, but as I am incapable of doing that, I do vice-versa. And like Bindedsa said, I didnt show Feliks style as it will be slow as **** for me and a bad example also 



h2f said:


> {del]



{meh]



guysensei1 said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> Anyway... Nice video! Gotta check out some of those



Eehh  Thanks. Do let me know if I can improve some other fingertricks 



Randomno said:


> FTFY?



I do it with right. Feliks does it with left!


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2014)

Doesn't Feliks have his own video where he shows his PLLs? Why make another one?

Also he's solving a 2x2 in the thumbnail...


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 3, 2014)

For the V perm, the text of the video shows a D', but the execution shows a d'. Either way, thanks for the video, I learned a couple of cool PLLs, and I'm going to check out the Mats Valk one as well!

Also, if I just do these, I'll be sub-10 in no time, right?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 3, 2014)

sorry for this negative comment but i really dislike when people show other people their algs like can't you just request it or something fromt the cuber selve?


----------



## ChickenWrap (Nov 3, 2014)

Do you really need to make a video of someone else's algs, especially when you can't even execute 1/3 of them quickly?


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 3, 2014)

No offence but you have bad fingertricks especially on the M moves for M2 you should do double flick.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Um


----------



## CDcuber (Nov 4, 2014)

brandbest1 said:


> Um
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kossdjLYqsc&list=UUQ7ASM-o1ELUbScXCKYwovA


what i thought of


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 4, 2014)

He better not use those N perms!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> Doesn't Feliks have his own video where he shows his PLLs? Why make another one?
> 
> Also he's solving a 2x2 in the thumbnail...


 I found this to be a good image.




supercavitation said:


> For the V perm, the text of the video shows a D', but the execution shows a d'. Either way, thanks for the video, I learned a couple of cool PLLs, and I'm going to check out the Mats Valk one as well!
> 
> Also, if I just do these, I'll be sub-10 in no time, right?



Fingertricks in Mats Valk video is not done very good. I would say not to follow them. Some are good but a lot of regrips and stuff. You can see the G perms though.




ChickenWrap said:


> Do you really need to make a video of someone else's algs, especially when you can't even execute 1/3 of them quickly?



I can execute all those algs 1.3 sec. And I dont think that in a fingertricks video people want to see how fast I can do it. They want to see how I do it. And I showed it slow only.


FailCuber said:


> No offence but you have bad fingertricks especially on the M moves for M2 you should do double flick.



I dont know what you are telling but I do Right ring and then middle so it is a double flick. I dont do ring and ring.



brandbest1 said:


> Um
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kossdjLYqsc&list=UUQ7ASM-o1ELUbScXCKYwovA





CDcuber said:


> what i thought of



Well, in that he showed algs and minimal fingertricks. I show different fingertricks for it. For example in Ub perm he didnt show the finger push trick, but he uses that in actual solves.


----------

